# Recommendations on a good homemade saltwater flybox design... Tired of curled tails and ruined patterns



## ApexYakin (Jul 8, 2009)

*Recommendations on a good homemade saltwater flybox design... Tired of curled tails and ruined patterns*

does anyone have any suggestions for a good homemade design for a fly box to store saltwater flys while out on the water and at home. My tails are getting curled and ruined or are too large for a bass/trout fly box. Basspro charges to much for a box so i wanted a cheaper under $10 alternative that is pretty reliable.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

*RE: Recommendations on a good homemade saltwater flybox design... Tired of curled tails and ruined patterns*

Shoot a PM to Capt Ken. Tell him your problem he can problem work you up an idea.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

*RE: Recommendations on a good homemade saltwater flybox design... Tired of curled tails and ruined patterns*

I agree, he comes up with some really clever idea's,


----------



## cissysdad (Oct 7, 2007)

*RE: Recommendations on a good homemade saltwater flybox design... Tired of curled tails and ruined patterns*

i use shoe boxes with foam blocks glued to the bottom of the box for my real large flies


----------



## nwflyj (Oct 9, 2009)

*RE: Recommendations on a good homemade saltwater flybox design... Tired of curled tails and ruined patterns*

Capt Ken will give you the hookup:bowdown


----------



## biminitwist (Dec 5, 2008)

*RE: Recommendations on a good homemade saltwater flybox design... Tired of curled tails and ruined patterns*

I haven't tried them, but I read good reviews about this site's fly boxes. Goes by the unfortunate name of "The Bugger Barn." Sounds like something used in...well I'd rather not think about it. Don't know what size flies you're trying to store. This may not be long enough for tube flies and really long streamers.

http://www.cliffoutdoors.com/

As for me, extra large flies and streamers go in the plastic boxes they sell at Hobby Lobby, Michael's, and other craft stores. They usually are sold for storing and separating art supplies. Fill them with the same foam sheets you buy for floaters and poppers and stack them with separators to prevent flattening and curling. If you size them right,three or four will fit in those plastic milk-crate style boxes. 

And they are cheap, too. Craft stores have bunches of great things for fly tying and fishing lures.

A simple bungee cord will hold everything in. I used to have some pictures somewhere. I'll have to look around for them.

Hope this helps.

BT


----------

